
Seeking: Side project co-founder/developer - co-founder
I&#x27;m looking for a seasoned developer who is ready to start tinkering on something on the side.<p>Who I am:
I&#x27;m a product designer with experience ranging from startups to large corporations.<p>While I&#x27;m content at my current job, I&#x27;m just not totally satisfied. I&#x27;m cursed with the need to always be building and creating, and for as long as I&#x27;ve tried to shake that feeling, I&#x27;ve finally come to terms with the fact that it isn&#x27;t going away. It&#x27;s time for me to start something new.<p>In the past, I&#x27;ve worked as a UX designer, a front end developer, and I&#x27;ve even run my own (VC-backed) startup.<p>What I want to build:
Some of my areas of interests include &quot;big data&quot; (apologies for using that phrase), B2B software, and even home automation. I&#x27;d prefer to build something where users actually pay money for a service, as opposed to just growing an audience.<p>I have a few ideas, but I&#x27;d love to hear yours, too.<p>Next steps:
If this sounds interesting to you, I&#x27;d love to hear from you, along with what you might be interested in building.<p>Email me: letsbuildsomethingnew@gmail.com
======
codegeek
can you tell us a bit more about yourself ? What was the VC-backed startup
that you ran ? What were the outcomes and what did you learn from it ?

